# Fans...



## poi (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok well, eversense i got a new, better video card, if i have one side of my case on, it overheats and crashes, i noticed that one of my fans was dieing, so i took it out(Back of case) and it seems to run fine(In bios it said 30 c) But i would really like to put thew side of my case on, so i was thinking of buying two fans, one for the back, one for the case side, but first i have a few questions...

First: Would this be a good choice, its cheap buti don't have a job so i can't afford any more then two of them(Or are they just plain to cheap and not worth buying because they wouldnt work?): Arg i lost the link but it was just a 1.99$ one...

And i forgot my other question so, i don't know if i should just le;ave it as is save for a better "cooler"


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

1 case fan on the side that pulls air in and one in the back that pulls warm air out is propably the best solution. and 2 bucks sounds bout right for a cheap one usually they run around 4$ or so


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Usually, the cheaper they are the louder they are. If you don' care about noise go ahead and buy a cheap one. Might not last as long as a good quality one tho.
Best setup is: One fan on bottom front of case, blowing cool air into the case from close to the floor. One fan in top rear of case, sucking warm air out of the case (exaust). Then of course your CPU fan, and if you wanna add a side fan or whatever.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Also if you're finding some of your temperature woes are being generated by your new video card, you can replace its cooling system with a third-party alternative - a VGA Cooler. Most new video cards come with a duct that guides the heat out the rear of the case without entering the ambient air inside the case - if yours does not have one of these (the ducts are very plain to see) and just has a fan that blows air out inside the case then you may want to consider a ducted third-party solution. Heck, they even now have third-party solutions that use copper heatpipes - something that used to be exclusive to CPUs.

Arctic Cooling and Zalman are two examples of companies that make VGA Coolers. Your local computer store should either have them in stock, or can order them. Go ahead and look around.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Cellus said:


> Also if you're finding some of your temperature woes are being generated by your new video card, you can replace its cooling system with a third-party alternative - a VGA Cooler. Most new video cards come with a duct that guides the heat out the rear of the case without entering the ambient air inside the case - if yours does not have one of these (the ducts are very plain to see) and just has a fan that blows air out inside the case then you may want to consider a ducted third-party solution. Heck, they even now have third-party solutions that use copper heatpipes - something that used to be exclusive to CPUs.
> 
> Arctic Cooling and Zalman are two examples of companies that make VGA Coolers. Your local computer store should either have them in stock, or can order them. Go ahead and look around.



note the $$$ factor in his post these coolers cost around 40 bucks i dont think that drops into his budget


----------



## poi (Sep 24, 2006)

, well as of december 30(my b-day) i can officially work at my moms work, and hopefully if i stay there, in about 12 or 13 years ill be a gm, my mom is a gm and she makes about 80,000 a year alone, which isn't a ton, but its enough for me, not the mention the her in all this..


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

If you can get the fans now, then do that. It's worth it regardless of whether you get the VGA cooler. I suggest at least 240mm of case fans. If you can, go for 120mm fans: they push more air and are quieter.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Panaflo makes some of the best case fans...low noise and high CFM....they cost a bit more than others ($10-$14) but they are worth it....find them at frozencpu or newegg


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Fr4665 said:


> note the $$$ factor in his post these coolers cost around 40 bucks i dont think that drops into his budget


It can for some, though spending $40 on a cooler prevents you from spending $200+ on a new video card. I've had an ATi video card burn itself out due to its stock fan doing a miserable job keeping it cool. On the flipside many stock implementations are actually quite adequate, but the option to replace them is there, which was why the option was shown as being available.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Cellus said:


> It can for some, though spending $40 on a cooler prevents you from spending $200+ on a new video card. I've had an ATi video card burn itself out due to its stock fan doing a miserable job keeping it cool. On the flipside many stock implementations are actually quite adequate, but the option to replace them is there, which was why the option was shown as being available.



If you spent $200 on a new VC and it burns out do to improper cooling the manufacture goinna get hell. one other point might be mentioned if you add another vga cooler and the card fails and its under warrenty and the manufacture notes the card tampered with they can refuse to warrenty your card.:4-dontkno


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

OMGmissinglink said:


> If you spent $200 on a new VC and it burns out do to improper cooling the manufacture goinna get hell. one other point might be mentioned if you add another vga cooler and the card fails and its under warrenty and the manufacture notes the card tampered with they can refuse to warrenty your card.:4-dontkno


Very true, which is why it's optional. It's purely up to you if you want to use one or not. Personally, and this is just me, I prefer to replace the card's cooling solution if it is inadequate and stave off problems that will happen because of it. If you can easily get an RMA then by all means do so - however unfortunately some cards have poor cooling by design. It's a judgement call.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

240mm fans ? u find those in the hardware store or soemthing ? i cant find any on the net link plz ... or you mean a total of 240mm ? 120mmx2


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

_I suggest at least 240mm of case fans._

Yeah, he means 2.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

haha k but a 240mm case fan how awsome would that be especial.ly for the case side it would cover well almost the whole mobo


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Thermaltake make an upgrade side panel for there armor cases with a 250mm fan

http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Chassis/misc/A2356A2400/a2400.asp

I would expect that you would be able to buy the fan on it's own


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

intresting very intresting. i had a thought about such a thing a while back just cutting down a small sized box fan and making it fit haha


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

It is interesting actually, I just ordered an Armor LCS and that baby might be on the books as an upgrade, I think a 250mm fan will complement the 2X120mm front fans and 120mm rear fan very nicely. Might enable me to run a nice little fan controller and lower all the other fan speeds and still get good flow with very little noise.
i was amazed that it can push over 60cfm at 600rpm


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah me too i think it said 64cfm at 15dba ... thats insane now you could even get a bigger one well not sure where but it could go a little bigger mmm siye wise im guesstimating around 300mm or maybe even a little bigger.

let me know on that case and how u like it im looking for a case to do another lcd side window mod

ps [thread hijacked]


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

blackduck30 said:


> Thermaltake make an upgrade side panel for there armor cases with a 250mm fan
> 
> http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Chassis/misc/A2356A2400/a2400.asp
> 
> I would expect that you would be able to buy the fan on it's own


It shows what looks like a 250CM fam, but it says 25CM. Typo?


----------



## poi (Sep 24, 2006)

I was thinking i should get one of the computer fans, and IF POSSIBLE just put an electrical wire to it, and put it on my case, and just have a battery pack on the back of the tower(ONe of the bigger fans) i don't know though, how much more voltage would a fan like that cause?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

It is a 250mm fan which is 25cm, I do not think it would draw that much out of the system( power wise ). If it does tip your system over the edge you needed a new power supply anyway.

Once I get my Armor case and get everything transferred over i will look at some prices and availability.


----------



## okay player (Sep 4, 2004)

FYI, enermax makes a case called the Chakra which has a 25cm side fan as well..

http://www.enermaxusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=23_34&products_id=99

This was the case I was thinking of buying eventually, but now I'll have to consider Thermaltake's version as well.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

mmm on the tt website no idea but its 250mm = 25cm sooo i dont think its a typo but didnt look at the site again.

and no i dont think one of those would draw much power at all maybe around mmm 6 wats +/- 1 atleast thats what im guesstimating. so the psu should be able to handle it.


----------

